# Who blogs about motorhomes?



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Having just started a blog to record our travels and adventures this year I wondered how many others on here run their own blogs?

How about posting your blog addresses so we can all have a look?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Good idea.
Ours is www.lizingleton.net
Patrick


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog.html

Some members do on MHF and very interesting they are to.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Good idea.
> Ours is www.lizingleton.net
> Patrick


Looks like you're having fun in Italy Patrick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Ours is www.lizingleton.net


Loved the poetry, Patrick. Can't get to the photo albums, though 

I tend to blog a lot  - ours are on the right hand side of http://www.geraldandannie.com/ under "Holidays"

I need to insert photos into some of them, though. Any day now ... (I've been saying that for months  )

Gerald


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

locovan said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog.html
> 
> Some members do on MHF and very interesting they are to.


Yes, I saw those but guessed there must be more motorhomers that blog 

I have to say I'm very impressed by your blog Mavis. An amazing feat to post your updates so regularly and to keep the readers interest like you do.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

neilmac said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog.html
> ...


   
Well thankyou kind sir but mine has ended up as a diary that My family and friends can look back on.
Im amazed though that im heading for 9000 hits with the same on the Macmillian site so it just goes to show it is worth while to do a blog, what ever the subject.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> I tend to blog a lot  - ours are on the right hand side of http://www.geraldandannie.com/ under "Holidays"


Great reading Gerald 8)

I think reading other motorhomers blogs is great inspiration for those who write their own.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I recently started my blog because I have traded in my motorhome, am waiting for a new one to be built and delivered (they start building in Feb) and needed an outlet for my non motorhome depressed state 

My blog covers the gadgets I am planning to put into the new van, trips I am going to do and other bits and pieces. I have only been doing it a little while but find I really like doing it and it is getting a few hits.

It's here...
Ceejayt Motorhome Blog

Very sad, but it has a countdown to when we pick up the new van and as it is being built 30 miles from where we live I hope to include weekly photos of the progress.

I know, sad git :roll:


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

ceejayt said:


> I recently started my blog because I have traded in my motorhome, am waiting for a new one to be built and delivered (they start building in Feb) and needed an outlet for my non motorhome depressed state
> 
> My blog covers the gadgets I am planning to put into the new van, trips I am going to do and other bits and pieces. I have only been doing it a little while but find I really like doing it and it is getting a few hits.
> 
> ...


That's a nice, different, looking blog 8) I haven't read all the detail yet but think you are seriously torturing yourself with your sleeps countdown 'til you get it 8O

I'm looking forward to reading more.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks LOL (and true!!!!)


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Good idea.
> Ours is www.lizingleton.net
> Patrick


Great blog....your time in Sicily reminded me of our trip to Sicily last easter. The landlords of the villa we rented picked us up...drove us up into the hills to celebrate easter with their families. There were about 40 people there and only 3 spoke english. It was great fun! Lovely people the Sicilians...I would go back in a heart beat.

And Mavis your blog is so inspiring...you are truly a lovely lady.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohhhh what a difference is all I can say, and they say the £10 isn't worth it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well done you and I love reading blogs good or otherwise. 

Think many of you will know what I mean. 

Mandy


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Ohhhh what a difference is all I can say, and they say the £10 isn't worth it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well done you and I love reading blogs good or otherwise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mandy, wasn't quite sure what you meant at first, but do now :roll:


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Lovely thread and great to read other people's adventures.

Ours is: www.theworldisourlobster.com

Like Liz and Patrick, we've sold up and are full-timing around Europe, planning to visit every country eventually. We were also in Sicily at Christmas, now in Puglia, heading for Greece next...

Catherine and Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have kept a blog of my last two long trips and I am finding this a very useful habit, wished I had done it sooner as it provides a good reminder of trips. However I have documented our travels over the years on a web site. They can all be accessed from the buttons below!

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have to say I read my blogs over and over (still finding spelling mistakes  ) but they are much better reminders than just looking at the pictures.

I keep thinking about blogging elsewhere than MHF but I have got used to it warts and all


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

I also started a blog when we bought our motorhome last year and then embarked on a 9 week tour of Europe.

I continued later in the year when I travelled to Australia and New Zealand and will be back blogging once we start travelling this year.

The address is: www.summers-scene.blogspot.com

Peter


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

TishF650 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Lovely thread and great to read other people's adventures.
> 
> ...


Hi Catherine & Chris, looks like you're having a great time and quite an adventure too.

Your blog layout is nice - the website style giving the reader some navigation control of your content  Rather than just the usual date order system.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

peedee said:


> I have kept a blog of my last two long trips and I am finding this a very useful habit, wished I had done it sooner as it provides a good reminder of trips. However I have documented our travels over the years on a web site. They can all be accessed from the buttons below!
> 
> peedee


I too wish I'd started one a year ago when we first started motorhoming. We kept a journal on a calendar so maybe I can do some kind of retro-blog?

Again, your website style does give the reader some ability to scan the content without having to trawk through in date order


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Neilmac,

Our website is www.deanandangela.co.uk (Thanks Gerald)

Good idea by the way!

Dean & Angela


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> I have to say I read my blogs over and over (still finding spelling mistakes  ) but they are much better reminders than just looking at the pictures.
> 
> I keep thinking about blogging elsewhere than MHF but I have got used to it warts and all


Amazing how spelling mistakes still appear no matter how much proof reading is done :!:

Your Puffin photos are great on your blog


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

summers said:


> I also started a blog when we bought our motorhome last year and then embarked on a 9 week tour of Europe.
> 
> I continued later in the year when I travelled to Australia and New Zealand and will be back blogging once we start travelling this year.
> 
> ...


Looks like you had a busy start to your motorhome ownership, what are your plans for 2010 with it?


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Fairportgoer said:


> Hi Neilmac,
> 
> Our website is www.deanandangela.co.uk (Thanks Gerald)
> 
> ...


Hi Dean & Angela,

Wow! you certainly packed a lot into the end of 2009! Where next?

Ah - I've just found your previous blog as well..... looks like you had a very busy year all round!! Great blog


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Quite enjoying the world of blogs. So much so that I have just started a another motorhome blog (too much time on my hands, I hear you say!), a 'retro-blog' - "This time last year with NEILMAC" recording our first year of motorhoming. It is a great way to keep our notes, rather than being lost on an old calender. I hope it will make interesting reading too. Each entry will be posted exactly a year on from the actual events so it can be followed in the traditional manner. Comments on the blogs are always welcome by the way

If anyone would like to start their own blog and doesn't know where to start then I would recommend blogger.com as its completely free. There may well be others but it's the system I use and, I think, it's easy to use.


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Well I've only just started my own blog about my travels and adventures whilst I 'fulltime'. I'm about to post my first article this weekend but the basic design and some images are already visible if anyone wants to take a look.

The address is http://motorhomevagabond.com and I will update it every week. As well as lots of trips within the UK I already have plans to visit France, Slovenia, Italy (including Sicily) and Spain during 2010.

Gary


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

HikerG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I've only just started my own blog about my travels and adventures whilst I 'fulltime'. I'm about to post my first article this weekend but the basic design and some images are already visible if anyone wants to take a look.
> 
> ...


Has the potential to be a good blog. 
I will look forward to reading it as it grows!


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Blog Address*

Hello

just in case you are interested have a look at:

lbjeeuropetrip.blogspot.com

hope you enjoy the read and the pictures

Cheers....Still Smiling...


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Blog Address*



Avante524 said:


> Hello
> 
> just in case you are interested have a look at:
> 
> ...


That's I nice blog, I'm going to enjoy following it 

Actually we're really envious as you have been visiting our favourite parts of Spain and we're still here in the UK waiting to get going south - 1 week to the ferry :wink:


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

HikerG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I've only just started my own blog about my travels and adventures whilst I 'fulltime'. I'm about to post my first article this weekend but the basic design and some images are already visible if anyone wants to take a look.
> 
> ...


That is a nice professional looking layout! I'm looking forward to following your progress too


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Lots more interesting blogs to follow up and read, thank you for this. Ours is www.candakubicki.blogspot.com
It gives the details of our last 10 months travelling around Europe in our VW campervan and includes the full list of camp sites we have used and what we thought of them, some tips for others and information and photos about the places we have visited.

CandA


----------

